# Luna Blue Paint Colour



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

With thanks to the Phaeton sales staff at the big VW dealer in Lausanne, Switzerland, here are some photos of a short wheelbase Phaeton with Luna Blue Pearleffect paint (production code *S5*).
VW's distributor in Switzerland, AMAG, does a very nice job of displaying the Phaeton in their showrooms - Phaetons are always put on hardwood floors that set the car apart from the rest of the vehicles in the showroom.
This car, a typically equipped W12 with a Crystal Grey interior, lists for CHF 173,800 (about USD $158K at today's exchange rates). Something to keep in mind the next time you see a Premiere Edition W12 available for sale in North America for almost half that price.
*Luna Blue Pearleffect Paint*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Luna Blue Paint Colour (PanEuropean)*

Here's a photo of a Luna Blue North American car (long wheelbase), this belongs to one of our forum members.
*Luna Blue*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Luna Blue Paint Colour (PanEuropean)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Luna Blue paint*

Hello everyone.... I have a few questions about Luna Blue paint. I have a 2004 V8 Luna blue 5 seater and three weeks ago a guy at my office hit the car while parking. The rear bumper and quarter panel need to be painted but the shop is having a hard time matching the paint. The problem isn't matching the color but the "flop" in the luna blue paint. The paint changes color to some extent from blue to almost black depending on how you look at it. 
I remember reading a post last year about a luna blue car that city or state owned dump truck hit and the shop had to order the paint from Germany to get it to match 100%. I searched for about 30 minutes for his post but I can't find it. 
There was also a post about a luna blue car getting damaged at a dealership but that post was locked so I couldn't ask what the outcome was. 
Does anyone have any information on luna blue paint? Is the clear coat tinted? Does German paints contain a different type of pearl as in "cut differently"? The paint code is LR5W and the color matches but the "flop" as the painter called it is not in the paint. He's doing "spray outs" to match the color and adding different types of black to try to match the "flop" effect. 
Thanks in advance for any help you all can provide. 
The shop has been in business for a long time and I've had them paint cars for me before. He has high dollar cars in the shop like Auston Martins and such so I don't think it's a shop issue...
I've also called two dealerships and i've been told they can't order paint by the qt, liter, etc... They can order touch up paint but that's not enough.


_Modified by GS340 at 6:41 PM 5-9-2009_


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (GS340)*

Update
Dupont rep visited the shop today and they did a few spray outs together with no success. My gas filler door is now on it's way to the Dupont Lab where Dupont will figure out the mixture and ship everything back to the body sometime next week.
Spies Hecker is the orginal manufacture / supplier of the Luna blue paint to VW. Spies Hecker is owned by Dupont.
Apparently the pearl sold in the usa is a larger cut then what is available in Europe and by using a European pearl dupont should be able to match the paint and the color change.



_Modified by GS340 at 5:22 PM 5-7-2009_


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (GS340)*

Interesting. Thanks for the update and let us know how it turns out.
Nate


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (ruddyone)*

Will do... Dupont is supposed to call the shop today, Friday, with the results and everything should be back in their hands Monday, or Tuesday. 
I find it interesting that nobody has posted this issue other then the thread from last year that I can't find. I guess i'm the only one with bad luck!








Robert


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I think it's more of a testament to the rarity of the color and your desire for a perfect finish. Good luck!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (GS340)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS340* »_...I find it interesting that nobody has posted this issue other then the thread from last year that I can't find...

Hi Robert:
That might be because as paint ages, it becomes more difficult to match. I remember visiting my VW dealer in Zürich in 2005 and seeing that they were repairing accident damage to a MY 2005 Luna Blue Phaeton - the paint match was perfect, and the staff didn't mention any difficulties.
A MY 2004 car was most likely built in 2003, which means it is 6 years old now - hence the possibility that the paint has faded slightly.
Michael


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (GS340)*

I am the one who was hit by the dumptruck. The repair shop had to order the paint & it was ridiculously expensive. I will call the shop & inquire as to how they obtained it. I actually need some again for touch up. I'll post with information as I get it.
Thanks,
George


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (oldham4)*

Visited the shop today, Saturday, and they said a couple Dupont guys were there yesterday with paint samples. They got it close but we'll have to see how it looks on the car. The only issue is this formula has to be ordered from Dupont in 8oz cans. They are going to order a few extra "just in case"!








They ended up using a different pearl and a different flop agent. I guess these are European products... 




_Modified by GS340 at 6:48 PM 5-9-2009_


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (oldham4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldham4* »_I am the one who was hit by the dumptruck. The repair shop had to order the paint & it was ridiculously expensive. I will call the shop & inquire as to how they obtained it. I actually need some again for touch up. I'll post with information as I get it.
Thanks,
George

Any info you can provide would be great. Contact info for the German dealer, etc..
thanks


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (GS340)*

Perhaps we could order it from the UK and ship it across for you?


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (plastech)*

Car looks great. The Dupont was able to mix the color and I can't tell the difference between the stock paint and what Dupont made for this car. 
Body shop name is "east coast fiber glass" in Manassas VA. 
Robert


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (GS340)*

I wanted to let everyone know that the dupont mixed paint isn't 100% correct in direct sunlight. Clear skys kind of day. When I picked up the car it wasn't sunny out but after taking the car out for a two week trip it's very obvious that the paint doesn't match. The issue is with the pearl in the paint not the color itself. 
if anyone on the other side the pond is willing to work with me to order the correct paint please let me know. My email addresss is
grandsport340 AT gmail DOT com
Thanks in advance for the help guys!!
EDIT: 10/7/09 - appears only one panel is off and that panel was painted with paint from a local supplier who mixed it vs dupont. See my post below for more information.
Robert



_Modified by GS340 at 2:11 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## sachverhalte (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (GS340)*

Hi Robert,
I need some paint work done on my Luna Blue model. I'm interested to hear how this works out. I"m not sure If my car has the pearl effect or not...was it standard?
Thanks,
-Bob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (sachverhalte)*

Hello Bob:
Pearl effect is a characteristic of all Luna Blue paint.
Michael


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (GS340)*

Hi Robert,
Though probably not relevant to your situation, Luna Blue was one of the colors that was available with the Klavierlack option. I've never seen one, and I sure wish I had it, but I assume it would add yet another challenge for a body shop when trying to match it.
Regards,
Ron


_Modified by remrem at 7:29 PM 9-16-2009_


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (remrem)*

My car isn't a Klavierlack car. Good thing in this case! LOL















As for the paint... I contacted a friend in Germany and gave him the paint code. LR5W and he said he would purchased the paint and mail it to me. 
Like I said the issue is the pearl not the color. I remember the body shop telling me that dupont said the pearl isn't available in the states but they did some magic with other pearls. on the bumper the color and pearl look fine but on the fender (direct sunlight) you can clearly see the difference. I really don't want to paint the entire car because of 3 panels nor do i want to blend the custom DuPont paint into the perfect doors and body panels without giving this a try first.
So, I'll let you all know when I get the paint and how things turn out. It will be a while.
If anyone else on here owns a body shop or can get the paint quicker from the other side of the pond let me know.
thanks
Robert



_Modified by GS340 at 3:14 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (oldham4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldham4* »_I am the one who was hit by the dumptruck. The repair shop had to order the paint & it was ridiculously expensive. I will call the shop & inquire as to how they obtained it. I actually need some again for touch up. I'll post with information as I get it.
Thanks,
George

Any new information?


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (GS340)*

I'm working on finding the source. It came through a Sherwin Williams paint rep that calls on the body shop that repaired my car. I'll let you know what I find.
Thanks,
George


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Luna Blue paint (oldham4)*

I finally took the car back to the body shop and they looked over the car and it appears only one panel is off out of the ones that were painted. They said that panel was painted with a second mix of paint and it's possible it was mixed wrong. You have to look at the car at a certain angle to see it's not right. We moved the car around under direct sunlight and we came back to that one panel not matching. So, they are going to order the paint from dupont vs getting it from a local supplier and repaint the one panel. The paint they used on the other body parts came from dupont directly vs that one panel which came from a local auto paint supply house. 
The other panels they painted I can't tell the difference between their work and the factory.. The transition from blue to black / purple is spot on but that one panel. 
I'll let you know how it turns out. They should have the paint by the end of the week and should be finished by next week.











_Modified by GS340 at 2:08 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted.

Michael


----------

